# Time to wear waders yet?



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I making a trip to the Chandeleur Islands this weekend and I am wondering if I need to bring waders. I have limited room in my luggage. Is the water still comfortable wading wet?


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Demeter said:


> I making a trip to the Chandeleur Islands this weekend and I am wondering if I need to bring waders. I have limited room in my luggage. Is the water still comfortable wading wet?


I would take them but you may not need them. Waded Galveston last weekend...no waders and was very comfortable.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I wet waded POC today and it was a perfect temperature for wading.


----------

